# new tire, old tires



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

I got a screw in my tire the other day and it was too far on the outside of the tread to be repaired so I had to bite the bullet and buy a new tire. :willy: I still had about 50% tread left! Well, my question is this: the replaced tire was the driver's rear. Now that I have twice as much tread as the other tires, would it affect my rearend clutches at all? I do know that on some cars with posi rearend, if you put a donut back there, you can wear out your diff clutches in as little as 20 miles. Would the 1/4"-3/8", or so, added tread on the tire affect this????


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

No. But if you are concerned with it, put it on the front till you get some wear on it. Rotate every 5-6k and you'll be all good.....


----------



## Subdriver (Dec 28, 2004)

HoldenGTO said:


> Would the 1/4"-3/8", or so, added tread on the tire affect this????


The OEM tire 245/45-17 have a diameter of 25.7 inches. If your new tire is say 25.7" and the old one is 25.5" in diameter, that is a difference of about 1%. That is 1% of rotational difference that your differential must overcome, so yes, it will put some extra wear on the clutch pack. How much? I'm not sure, but will be some. 

Personally, I won't switch out tires one at a time for this reason. I think the advice to move the tire is a good one. I'd take both the fronts and move them to the rear as they are likely the same, and move the two rears to the front. :cheers


----------



## HoldenGTO (Nov 22, 2005)

That's what I was thinking, thanks.


----------

